# Boas > Anacondas >  Ovulation time

## hypnotixdmp

How long can one  stay in ovulation because I haven't fed my girl in almost 14 days now and she looks like she just ate and its been 2 days now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------

